# Need deer club in N. Fulton/Cherokee/Forsyth County



## wilber85 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am a 26 yr old bowhunter and I need a place close to home where I can go and jump in a deer stand on the weekends.  Not picky about the land, I just want to get a couple of does in the freezer.  Please let me know if you have an opening in the area.

Thanks.

Frank
678-521-0808


----------



## wilber85 (Aug 11, 2012)

btt!


----------



## NeetDawg (Sep 2, 2012)

Wilber- did you ever find a spot in north Fulton / Forsyth?  My 12 year old son and I are still looking..

Call or text me if you heard of anything -

Matt 770-815-6390


----------



## wilber85 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am still looking.  No one with an opening in N Fulton or Cherokee?


----------

